# Pics of Charlie and Lucy



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of Charlie and Lucy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So Cute! Wow, Lucy looks like a merging of Mig and Pixie!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures! Love the close up shots.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a couple of sweet faces!!


----------

